# GK vs GL torsion bar upgrade



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am wanting to upgrade my factory wz (7267 max torque) torsion bars to either gk (8615 max torque) or gl (8782 max torque) but i don't know how much they will help. I have a Meyer st7.5 plow and it squats the front end about 1.75 inches causing my tires to rub when I turn. My torsion bar keys are cranked up on the passenger side to keep it level left to right.
Does anyone know if going from wz to gk or even gl will help and how much?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Might as well go all they way up. XG would be my choice if I was going to do it!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Lilweeds is right. Xg is the strongest so if you are upgrading, go all the way. Bet that plow won't make it hardly budge


----------



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

I stopped by a savage and they have two sets of GK's and one set of GL's for $70 a set. I couldn't find any XG's.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

those GL's will do you just fine, your truck will ride like a TANK with the XG's even with the bars unloaded by the keys, you probably won't like it if it is your daily driver


----------



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes its my daily driver. The gl's are on a truck still and its setting on the frame. The gk's are off and setting in the cab with the keys. I was hoping the gk's would be stiff enough but it seems that nobody has them to give their feedback.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you thought about Air-bags for the front?

Might be a better option, then you'll have a smoother ride in the off-season.


----------



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't think they made airbags for my truck and I was wanting about 1 inch of additional lift to level it out so timbrens aren't really a option either.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

GK will be fine. My 05 2500HD has them and i have a 9' PRO PLUS and it handles it just fine. Squats about ~1"


----------



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is your truck a diesel? If it is and the difference in plow weight my truck may squat even less.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

its not a diesel. its a gasser but my pro plus weights in at 837 from the factory. Add a backblade, rubber flap, and western wings and im over 900lbs easy. Your truck will handle mint with the gk's


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

How do you know which tb you have, where do I have to look? BTW its an 06' 1 ton w/d-max.
Thanks


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Look either on the bar for a tag with either gk or gl on them, other that that look in the glove box for a code for a numer then the gl or gk code...mine says 6gk 7gk


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Is GK or GL what is standard on 2500 or 3500, and will the stock keys work with the different tb's? How about the XG's, are they something that were optional?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

GK and GL's are standard, I have GL's in everything except My 97' has GK's. I think the XG's are a mythical beast, I've never seen them in anything (yes I've crawled under one tons to look). My trucks squat about 1" with diesels or big blocks with the scoops or V on them.


----------

